# Endoscopy of Wed.



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

hi, I am scheduled to have an EGD on Wed. I'm not scared because this same doc did my colonsocopy and she did a great job; however, I am a little anxious about the after effects.. How bad does your throat hurt and for how long??? I also had some problems with the demerol/versed combo. It made me throw up all the way home (60 miles!). Anyone know of other combos they can put you to sleep with that I might suggest to my doctor?


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Hello







I haven't had this test done personally, but my grandmother had it done just a few weeks ago, so I asked her about it







She said her throat was just a tiny bit sore afterwards, and it wasn't for very long... She said she about worried a hole in her stomach thinking about the procedure, but that when she got there, she did great!! I think her exact words were, "It was a breeze!!" So, from her point of view at least, it wasn't bad at all







As far as the Versed/Demerol combo, I am just like you!! I had it for my colonoscopy a few weeks ago, and vomited all the way home too







!! I do that everytime. My problem was that I wanted to rush right home after my colonoscopy. (I was too embarrassed to lay in that hospital bed and pass gas







I wanted to go HOME so I could be in my own bathroom, LOL!!) But I left too soon. Lucky thing I took one of those little bucket thingys with me, because I was so sick. Be sure they give you a bucket or something to take home with you, or maybe you could take a trash can or something from home?? My husband ended up pulling the truck over when he could, but the first time it hit me, we were in the middle of the highway, and there was no place for him to stop. So I was glad I had the bucket!! I think I only got sick about 3 times, and then I was okay... Came home and slept like a baby!! By the way, don't do what I did!! I was *SO* thirsty after my test!! The nurse asked me if I wanted something to drink, and I was like "YEAH!!" So she brought me a Coke. I sipped on that for a while, and although it quenched my thirst, it sure did make the puking worse







!! Next time I'll wait til I get home I think...Best of luck to you during your test!! I'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Ashley,Thanks for your kind and caring response!! It's so nice to get actual answers to your questions/concerns rather than sarcasm as we sometimes do here!! Yeah, I had already thought about the garbage can thing... That's a definite!! I'm actually to the point where I don't care where they put what if it gives me some answers!!! Thanks for your kind words..


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I had no problems whatsoever when I had an endocopy done. Not even an irritated throat. I certainly hope that will be the case for you. As far as the medication, I had versed and suffered no ill effects. Sorry to hear that demerol/versed made you so ill afterwards. I had a procedure done a little while ago and I know they did not use versed, but I can't remember what was used, sorry. If I do think of it, I'll post again.Discuss this with your gastro or anesthesiologist before the procedure, there has to be something else they can use. I'm glad to hear you're not worried about the test. Good luck and I hope you get the answers you need from the test.


----------



## teriquint (Aug 16, 2002)

I too have an endoscopy scheduled, but not until Sept 5th.







I have had a colonoscopy done like 5 years ago or so. I am hoping to get some different results from my endoscopy since my symptoms do seem to be worsening these days. I'll be thinking about you and wish you luck with your test.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks teriquint,I had the test done yesterday. The doc gave me MUCH less medication and I did not become sedated enough. I was completely awake!! The good thing is that is is over VERY quickly!! My throat was a little irritated but nothing major! It's really not that bad. You will do fine! Good luck, I'll be thinking about you!


----------

